# Merlin lathes??



## NeilO (24 Sep 2006)

Hi all,
i have been casually offered a lathe, but have know idea of the condition or age ... 
the only information I have is its a "merlin" lathe, has anyone heard, or know about them and are parts available from them???

Any help gratefully appreciated


----------



## lugo35 (24 Sep 2006)

sounds like a metal working lathe may be wrong tho?????


----------



## NeilO (24 Sep 2006)

Cheers Lugo35,
will hold out for more info, as the lathe is effectively "free" if I want it and thats a price I`m more than happy with... :wink:


----------



## jasonB (24 Sep 2006)

Must be quite rare as it's not listed hereunder metal or wood lathes, could Merlin be the model and not the maker :?: 

Jason


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2006)

A quick search revealed a few woodturning accessories listed as being compatible with Merlin, but no more than that. At least someone's heard of it. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## NeilO (24 Sep 2006)

it could be any of the above, but may just accept it generously,its being "donated" by a collegue at work, i will ask him to either bring it in or i will have to nip round and take some photos of said lathe, may just jog someones memory.
And if it turns out to be a metalworking lathe, i can always have a go at that too, always keen to broaden one`s horizons....


----------



## PowerTool (24 Sep 2006)

Whatever it is - if you have the space,and it's _free_,then get it!

Andrew


----------



## NeilO (24 Sep 2006)

Strangely enough, i was thinking along the same lines, Powertool....
as "free" is always going to be the best price for anything 

sorry Jasonb, just realised you had a thread in your post....thats some list :shock: , and definately a labour of love for the author.


----------



## dickm (25 Sep 2006)

NeilO":1ilvwn3v said:


> it could be any of the above, but may just accept it generously,its being "donated" by a collegue at work, i will ask him to either bring it in or i will have to nip round and take some photos of said lathe, may just jog someones memory.
> And if it turns out to be a metalworking lathe, i can always have a go at that too, always keen to broaden one`s horizons....



Pretty sure Merlin lathes were advertised in Woodworker and the like in the 1970s, but I've never seen one in the metal. If it's any help, I can look through my back volumes of WW to see what it says, but the best advice has to be that if it's free, it's worth it!


----------



## NeilO (26 Sep 2006)

graciously took delivery of said lathe:
pics to follow.
but more info is Merlin machine company of Essex, and goes a little over 26" between centres,,,got no model Number and it looks like the motor has been changed at some point as that has Hawker Siddley on the ratings plate..
I`m really hoping that the machine guru Scrit has something to say about the lathe , has it has a strange chuck assembly, and am wondering if its really worth the trouble if the parts i havent got are going to have to be made as "specials".
the chap i got it from has got some more bits and pieces for it "when he finds them " but to as what??????could just be a pandora`s box


----------



## NeilO (27 Sep 2006)

dickm, 
i have the lathe , but am finding it hard to find any information about it, 
so if you offer is still open , i would be much oblidged for any help...
especailly morse tapers and headstock thread sizes.


----------



## dickm (28 Sep 2006)

NeilO":1hrpmn9s said:


> dickm,
> i have the lathe , but am finding it hard to find any information about it,
> so if you offer is still open , i would be much oblidged for any help...
> especailly morse tapers and headstock thread sizes.


Great minds must think alike - before I'd read your posting this morning, to satisfy my curiosity I had a look in some old Woodworkers, and found the first reference to the Merlin CM25 lathe in April 1984. It was advertised as “The new British-built lathe” and was being sold directly by the manufacturers, Merlin, from an address in West Thurrock. The advertisement showed a side elevation drawing of the lathe, and a spec which included 10” swing over the bed, 24” between centres (larger to order) and a ½ hp motor. Head and tailstocks were No2 Morse, and there was provision for outboard bowl turning like the Myford ML8, but it does not specify the nose thread. Price was just over £200.
By April 1986, the company had moved to Shoeburyness, and the advertisement included a photo of the lathe, looking very like the ML8 with its round bed but with a square, possibly fabricated, headstock. April 1986 is the last advertisement I've found, so what happened to the company after that, I don't know.
PM me if you want the last address and t/n for the company, or a scan of the advertisement.


----------



## dickm (28 Sep 2006)

Just had a further thought - Craft Supplies used to list the nose threads for all sorts of lathes in their information about their chucks. If you can find one of their old catalogues from the 1980s, that might give you the information you need. Otherwise, you may find a local engineer with a thread gauge who could help?


----------



## dickm (28 Sep 2006)

Found it – it was actually in an old John Boddy catalogue. The Merlin is listed as having a thread of M24 by 3. Unfortunately, according to their table, this is quite a rare one, shared only by some of the later and larger Arundel J, K, L and M models, the Luna SP and KL models, the Lennartsfors and something called a Viking. I don't think any of these are now sold, but you should still be able to order a chuck with that thread. Also, it's not too difficult to get a new thread cut on an existing chuck if you have access to a metalworking lathe. I've modified a couple this way.
And, of course, anything with a No 2 Morse taper will fit directly.


----------



## NeilO (28 Sep 2006)

Many thanks for that Dick..
your description from 1986 sounds spot on if you mean by the "bed" it being a solid single steel bar and and sheet steel housing for the pulleys.

yes its does indeed have the ability to take an outboard attachment and may well be worth a chat with a local engineering firm to see what they could do, 
but I am still awaiting the Pandora`s Box from the chap I got it off.....
lets see whats in there before making any rash (and possibly expensive :shock: ) decisions
from his description , it sounds like there are at least a few mounting spindles???not sure what to call them ,, stems spigots in the box

it is a little untidy for now having sat redundant in his damp shed for several years, but the rust was only surface and i have given it a general clean up and it runs, which is a positive  
so heres to PMA and whatever lies within that box...


----------



## Springflower (30 May 2019)

NeilO":17xfjbpa said:


> Hi all,
> i have been casually offered a lathe, but have know idea of the condition or age ...
> the only information I have is its a "merlin" lathe, has anyone heard, or know about them and are parts available from them???
> 
> Any help gratefully appreciated


Hello, i have been looking for a merlin wood lathe as ours was stolen when the garage was burgled. Do you still have this lathe? If not, do you know where i could get hold of one. Many thanks.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 May 2019)

As the thread is 13 years old and the OP hasn't been here for seven years you might not get a reply.


----------



## Springflower (1 Jun 2019)

Am looking for a Merlin lathe to buy. These were manufactured in the 80s in Shoeburyness/Essex. Unfortunately we got burgled and they took the lace. We really would like to replace it, in any condition. Many thanks.


----------



## MoryArty (27 Jul 2021)

Springflower said:


> Am looking for a Merlin lathe to buy. These were manufactured in the 80s in Shoeburyness/Essex. Unfortunately we got burgled and they took the lace. We really would like to replace it, in any condition. Many thanks.


Hi did you ever find a replacement? I'm considering parting with mine. I have had it from new (1988) well used but same as it was new. All the Best


----------



## Springflower (28 Oct 2021)

MoryArty said:


> Hi did you ever find a replacement? I'm considering parting with mine. I have had it from new (1988) well used but same as it was new. All the Best


Hello, thank you for your message. No, we have not yet been able to find a replacement. If you are thinking of replacing it would you be able to send me a photo and indication of price? Thank you very much.


----------



## MoryArty (3 Nov 2021)

Will get up some pics later. All the Best mory


----------



## Springflower (4 Nov 2021)

Great. Many thanks.


----------



## Springflower (11 Nov 2021)

Hello again, not sure if you received my last message. You mentioned you could not send the pics. Here is my email address “[email protected]”. Please let me how much you would like for the lathe and if it is still working. I can collect. Thank you. Springflower


----------



## MoryArty (12 Nov 2021)

Email plus pics sent today 12 nov


----------

